# new here and looking for distance



## soonerfan (Oct 4, 2011)

inshore fisherman here. Been internet surfing reading alot and watching youtube vids on distance casting. Thats how I found myself here. Lots of great reading here! 

Fishing sandbars I've learned the pendulum and it greatly increased distances. But most fishing I do I dont have the room for that large of a swing so Im looking to increase my reel performance and casting distance. 

My equipment is 12ft 1pc Meathunter Rods and Abu 7000c3 and I've recently fallen in love with the new CL70A. The CL70A outcasts my older CL70 and also my 7000c3. Matter of fact Im about ready to scrap my 6500c and 7000c a couple more CL70As or Omoto Wavecasters

Are there any shops that anyone can recommend that can work over my new CL70A Does anyone work on the Myang reels?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Myang or Ming Yang reels?
...and welcome!


----------



## soonerfan (Oct 4, 2011)

Alexy said:


> Myang or Ming Yang reels?
> ...and welcome!


Thanks for the welcome!

Ming Yang

I've ordered ceramic bearings and with a change from a 3oz to a 4oz sinker I might find the distance Im looking for.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

soonerfan said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Ming Yang
> 
> I've ordered ceramic bearings and with a change from a 3oz to a 4oz sinker I might find the distance Im looking for.


dude those mingyang reels are like the s**t! i have a cl60, and it is an awesome reel!(i got it off ebay for 20 bucks, no one goes for them!)
actually, im gonna go make a thread about them!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The best way to improve your distance is to practice a solid powercast technique. The groundcast is what I would recommend.

My expeience with hopping up fishing reels for max distance usually leads to frustration with time spent picking out birdnests.

Good luck!!

Tommy


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Tommy said:


> The best way to improve your distance is to practice a solid powercast technique. The groundcast is what I would recommend.
> 
> My expeience with hopping up fishing reels for max distance usually leads to frustration with time spent picking out birdnests.
> 
> ...



if you switched to a spinning reel you wouldn't have these problems


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

good point


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

and if a frog had a tail he wouldn't bump his butt when he jumped......


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

AbuMike said:


> and if a frog had a tail he wouldn't bump his butt when he jumped......


i thought that was if a frog had wings. either way its true.


----------

